# Best wheel colour options for bayside blue



## Lamont1990 (Nov 2, 2015)

Hopefully after Christmas I'll be ready to get a new set of wheels for my car, I quite like the standard r34 wheels but I would like wider wheels to fill the arches better but I'm kind of stuck between what colour suits blue the best. I really like lmgt4 in black or maybe te37's but I can't see an colour that stands out in them.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Nismo in black suit the 34 (blue) very well


----------



## R0B (May 14, 2005)

id go with bronze te37


----------



## KING (Jul 10, 2002)

Another shout to the Bronze Te37s :smokin: can't go go wrong with that combo, personally not fan of black wheels.


----------



## Lamont1990 (Nov 2, 2015)

Cheers, I do like the black lmgt4's but the bronze is kind of growing on me plus maybe just me but I've never been a fan of how black hides the detail of your wheels.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Bronze. There's a reason every blue Subaru has gold wheels...


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

White all day long.


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

I think that quite few wheel colours actually go with BB.

Black, Gunmetal, Bronze, Gold, Silver, Polished, White but for me number 1 would black.

Just pick what your favourite is


----------



## Lamont1990 (Nov 2, 2015)

Am not too sure about white if am honest 
























Bronze does look the part


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

Silver looks best for me, as long as its not to bright


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

Silver or white for me and if you kurb them for any reason easy to touch up or match the colour.


----------



## Lamont1990 (Nov 2, 2015)

How hard would it be to get those nismo wheels


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Not too hard just cost about £3k


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Alex C said:


> Silver looks best for me, as long as its not to bright


They were custom colour 

Still got them but just switched as car colour changed


----------



## Lamont1990 (Nov 2, 2015)

I knew they would be expensive but at least I know their available.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Lamont1990 said:


> I knew they would be expensive but at least I know their available.


not new used only

thats £3k without shipping etc,


----------



## Lamont1990 (Nov 2, 2015)

Im pretty set on going for some 18inch saga te37's probably in bronze but I'm kind of stuck as to what width and offset to go for to make the wheels sit flush in the arches


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Lamont1990 said:


> Im pretty set on going for some 18inch saga te37's probably in bronze but I'm kind of stuck as to what width and offset to go for to make the wheels sit flush in the arches


For the Saga in 18".. For a BNR34; your choice would have to be 10.5J ET15 Face-4.


----------



## Lamont1990 (Nov 2, 2015)

That's the size I was hoping someone would recommed thanks kadir:thumbsup:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I'm thinking graphite would look very nice actually.


----------



## Lamont1990 (Nov 2, 2015)

Im set on the wheels but I could change my mind still about the colour.


----------



## Michael1245 (Jan 14, 2017)

Kadirs recommendation is spot on! You can never go wrong with a nice bronze, or light bronzey/gold too in my opinion!


----------



## Lamont1990 (Nov 2, 2015)

I see would anybody know what the best wheel size for a set of 18inch bbs's for a r34 gtr.


----------



## KING (Jul 10, 2002)

*I’m sure the offset is recommended at +12 regardless of 9.5 or 10 wide.*

Hurry up and get then on :thumbsup:


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

Lamont1990 said:


> *I see would anybody know what the best wheel size for a set of 18inch bbs's for a r34 gtr.*


And most use 265/35 18 tyres regardless of what the wheel manufacturer is AFAIK Lamont1990....

HTH!


----------



## KING (Jul 10, 2002)

Just read the question properly so agree with above


----------



## Lamont1990 (Nov 2, 2015)

KING said:


> Hurry up and get then on :thumbsup:


Am saving at the minute for them


----------



## Lamont1990 (Nov 2, 2015)

After quite some time looking for wheels I finally ordered a set lol, I went for a set of Te37 Saga in dark gunmetal hopefully I like them.


----------



## KING (Jul 10, 2002)

How long before you have them?


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Te37 19x10.5









Te37 18x10.5


----------



## Lamont1990 (Nov 2, 2015)

KING said:


> How long before you have them?


Maybe 3-4 weeks I cant wait just have to save up now for tryes , 19inch just look to big for my liking sorry


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

Bronze all the way!
.
.
Mikeyp @ TMS Motorsport
Email us : [email protected]









WhatsApp us for fast response : +447979127236
.
.
TMS Motorsport – FERODO PADS – BUY ONLINE

- We ship worldwide to your door -

* - Currently Breaking for parts – Hawkeye Subaru Impreza - Honda S2000 - *


----------



## Lamont1990 (Nov 2, 2015)

Might be a stupid here but do I need the spigot rings to fit my TE37 saga wheels to a r34 gtr???


----------

